# Towing Behing 312Bh



## IowaMarston (Jul 11, 2013)

I currently own a 2013 312BH and would like to pull a small trailer behind it with a golf cart on it. I know that the 4in bumper is not heavy enough but the camper has a 1 in reciever below the main bumper. Has anyone pulled a small trailer with it? I can't find anything in the owners manual that states the towing capacity of the rear hitch. Any help would be great!!!


----------



## NDKoze (Jan 5, 2011)

That hitch is only rated for 250lbs and is really only designed for a bike rack or one of those hitch racks.

Also, in many states it is illegal to triple row with a travel trailer. Usually triple towing is only allowed with a fifth wheel.


----------



## IowaMarston (Jul 11, 2013)

The legality isn't an issue, it is mainly if it can handle towing without ripping off the hitch. Is that rating of 250lbs tongue weight or total capacity?


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

IowaMarston said:


> The legality isn't an issue, it is mainly if it can handle towing without ripping off the hitch. Is that rating of 250lbs tongue weight or total capacity?


Unless they have changed it, it is ONLY for bicycles, it's only a 1.5" reciever very limited capacity. The one's I saw, I wouldn't even put 250lbs on it. maybe 2 bicycles and that would be it.

And, even if double tow is legal, I'll bet you'd be over the overall length limit in most any state. And remember, if you add much tongue weight to the rear you reduce front tongue weight and could end up in a sway situation because of low tongue weight.


----------



## NDKoze (Jan 5, 2011)

KTMRacer said:


> The legality isn't an issue, it is mainly if it can handle towing without ripping off the hitch. Is that rating of 250lbs tongue weight or total capacity?


Unless they have changed it, it is ONLY for bicycles, it's only a 1.5" reciever very limited capacity. The one's I saw, I wouldn't even put 250lbs on it. maybe 2 bicycles and that would be it.

And, even if double tow is legal, I'll bet you'd be over the overall length limit in most any state. And remember, if you add much tongue weight to the rear you reduce front tongue weight and could end up in a sway situation because of low tongue weight.
[/quote]

I posed this question a couple of years ago (I was wondering the same thing) and the word back from the Keystone Rep (from Oregon_Camper) was as follows:

_*"Here is the reply from Tim (Keystone Product Manager for Outback/Syndey) Yes we do install a rear receiver now. but it is welded to the frame the rating on it is 250Lbs.It is intended for a bike rack only."*_

Here is the thread for some more information.

Factory Receiver On New Outback Models

I think you could probably get away with a rack like this, but with the 1 1/4" receiver, I wouldn't even think of pulling a trailer. Maybe if you had someone replace the factory 1 1/4" receiver with a 2" sturdily welded to the frame, you could get away with pulling a little trailer.


----------



## IowaMarston (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks for the input. I ended up calling the dealership and they said I need to have a welding shop weld in a new 2 inch receiver to handle the weight. I'm going to hold off pulling behind until I get that done.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

KTMRacer said:


> Unless they have changed it, it is ONLY for bicycles, it's only a 1.5" reciever very limited capacity. The one's I saw, I wouldn't even put 250lbs on it. maybe 2 bicycles and that would be it.
> 
> And, even if double tow is legal, I'll bet you'd be over the overall length limit in most any state. And remember, if you add much tongue weight to the rear you reduce front tongue weight and could end up in a sway situation because of low tongue weight.


X2. I would be concerned how the weight of a trailer hitched to your travel trailer will change how it handles when towing. I've traveled a lot and have seen a number of 5th wheels triple tow, but never a travel trailer.


----------



## zrxfishing (Sep 12, 2007)

I had this problem earlier this year. I wanted to take the boat with us on 2 vacations. With double tow being illegal & my wife refusing to tow the boat with her car I figured out a solution. I built a ramp, winch & pulley system with a platform on the ladder racks of my van. Now I tow the 312bh behind the van & put the boat motor & trailer on top of the van. I get a lot of finger pointing, pictures taken & questions but it works out great for us. So far 2 vacations & 1000 miles of driving later & no problems.


----------



## NDKoze (Jan 5, 2011)

zrxfishing said:


> I had this problem earlier this year. I wanted to take the boat with us on 2 vacations. With double tow being illegal & my wife refusing to tow the boat with her car I figured out a solution. I built a ramp, winch & pulley system with a platform on the ladder racks of my van. Now I tow the 312bh behind the van & put the boat motor & trailer on top of the van. I get a lot of finger pointing, pictures taken & questions but it works out great for us. So far 2 vacations & 1000 miles of driving later & no problems.


I would love to see a picture of that. Way to think outside of the box.


----------



## zrxfishing (Sep 12, 2007)

I've been meaning to post some pics but the home computer died after 11 years. New computer is here & set up I just have to transfer pics to it & then I'll post them. I'm surprised it hasn't shown up on the internet or you tube from the amount of people taking pics & video.


----------

